# Ming Plays Giuliani Allegretto, Op. 51, No. 15



## minguitar (Apr 23, 2020)

Mauro Giuseppe Sergio Pantaleo Giuliani (27 July 1781 – 8 May 1829) was an Italian guitarist, cellist, singer, and composer. He was a leading guitar virtuoso of the early 19th century. This piece is No. 15 of 18 Progressive Studies, Op.51. It is one of RCM (The Royal Conservatory of Music) Grade 5 Repertoire.

The recent sight-reading recording showed on Classical Open Mic June 30, 2020 event first:


----------

